# Mini Jerseys, Guernsey & stockdogs south-central MI



## Lost-Nation (Dec 15, 2005)

We're located in the "tri-state area" where MI, OH & IN all meet - sorry but I am unable to meet or deliver. 

Here are some ads for some of the animals we currently have available
http://www.hoobly.com/members/milkmaid/

& then you can see a lovely registered Jersey milk cow who was AIed to a fancy registered bull on our farm Facebook page 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lost-Nation-Farm/269192216484699?ref=hl

I haven't advertised her yet b/c I'd like her teat injury to heal up a little more & to be able to send in a sample to see if she settled to her AI breeding a couple of weeks ago, so I'd know how to price her. 
I haven't advertised her yet b/c I'd like her teat injury to heal up a little more & to be able to send in a sample to see if she settled to her AI breeding a couple of weeks ago, so I'd know how to price her. We're short on space however, b/c it's been too cold to get the area intended for cows finished. We'd like $2000 for her, now, "as is" (our prices are almost always somewhat negotiable depending on circumstances) & the cow you're looking for is the classic colored Jersey named Image.


----------



## Lost-Nation (Dec 15, 2005)

Now that I have a couple of minutes to take a breath, I *think* I figured out how to attach some pics, LOL. This is the 5 y.o. milker w/ the teat injury. She is super sweet & has a fun personality, leads, ties & stands stock still for milking. Negative for all bovine cooties we worry about, was milking around 85 lbs. on last test prior to the Polar Vortex sending production levels plummeting. I'm working on slowly getting her switched over to my more grass-based regimen, so her production will go down to an even more manageable level, but right now, our pigs & poultry & dogs & cats & etc. are in heaven!


----------



## Lost-Nation (Dec 15, 2005)

The white stuff packed into the teat cut is coconut oil before it melted. She is 46-47" at the hook so can qualify as a Mid-Sized Mini.


----------



## PorkChopsMmm (Aug 16, 2010)

Are all of your Corgi pups gone?


----------



## Lost-Nation (Dec 15, 2005)

That was last year's litter. We might have a blue merle male to offer late March/early April.

Update on Image: she has not recycled so is hopefully bred, & her teat injury is coming along great! If she's still here when I'm sending some samples in for neighbors, I'll send one in for her, too. If she *does* happen to come back into heat, she'll be covered by our Guernsey bull. She's transitioning quite nicely over to our grass-based regimen &, even w/ minimal grain & bitter, bitter cold, is still producing 5-6 gal/day.

Dora, the itty bitty Mini Jersey heifer is still available. Lots of interest but people haven't been able to get here b/c of all of the snow.

Guinea the Guernsey is still available & has also not re-cycled. If I can get some help (she has needle E.S.P. & seems to know when you even have a syringe for someone else tucked into your back pocket, LOL!), I'll also send in a sample for her. Hers will be more difficult since it has to be a blood sample instead of milk.

I'll probably offer 1 or 2 of the other 3 heifers that I bought w/ Dora . . . just trying to make up my mind on which ones would make the best Sarah Candidates.


----------

